
6 Important Security Facts About the Hillary Clinton Email Scandal - alliehoffman
https://www.abusix.com/blog/6-important-security-facts-about-the-hillary-clinton-email-scandal
======
vyodaiken
These lists all leave out the most critical security fact: the official state
department email system was grossly insecure and was compromised by Russian
hackers. This fact makes all the other stuff seem silly.

